# Red Fish off the beach



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Went out today around 2 pm. Headed to 3 Barges to do a little bottom fishing, but no luck. Decided to troll around that area for a bit. Noticed a spot on the fish finder I wanted to try to bottom fish, but heard my line start screaming. Grab the pole and added drag, as line was being stripped off rapidly. Finally got the line back in thinking I had a King, but alas I had a very nice Red Fish. Had to let it go as it was over 27 inches.I didn't think you could catch Red Fish trolling. Here are a few photos to enjoy!

GatorDoc


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice fish,I caught one years ago on a gotcha lure.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice Red. I think that was the last of the good weather for us for a bit.


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice red. You can catch reds trolling all the time. They are alot of fun too.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

They are alot of fun wire. Took a while to get him tired out, but the adrenaline rush watching the line come off and tryin gto get him in was the best. Only other fish I have caught that fought like that was a cobia.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice red :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Good redfish. Try not to hold them vertical like you did, its hard on them. If you hold them horizontal and support their gut it wouldnt be to hard on them.


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Josh, I will remember that next time I catch a redfish.


----------



## Lil Skeet (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice red!! Feelin a little motivation now. Great pics too.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and pics. Thanks. Looks klike a stretch 25 there, what color did you use?


----------



## GatorDoc (Jul 22, 2008)

It was a stretch 25 Blue and Silver......that particular lure has caught me quite a few fish, I have had it for 3 months and it is pretty beat up.


----------

